# Wavy, frizzy, hair



## JeJeTe

So that best describes my hair when I let it air dry. Does anyone have a good wave/curl cream or beachy waves spray they use that they let air dry on their hair?


----------



## lucky_bee

JeJeTe said:


> So that best describes my hair when I let it air dry. Does anyone have a good wave/curl cream or beachy waves spray they use that they let air dry on their hair?



what look are you going for when you air dry? Do you mind it curling a little more? Or just looking for something to tame the frizz? Or something that'll make your waves a little more beachy, less #Iwokeuplikedis...


I have a big box of products that were nice, but didn't work for me that had people suggested  but then again, I have big, thick, super curly wavy frizzy hair


----------



## JeJeTe

lucky_bee said:


> what look are you going for when you air dry? Do you mind it curling a little more? Or just looking for something to tame the frizz? Or something that'll make your waves a little more beachy, less #Iwokeuplikedis...
> 
> 
> I have a big box of products that were nice, but didn't work for me that had people suggested  but then again, I have big, thick, super curly wavy frizzy hair



I'm looking for something that will give me the beach waves, curl, tame the frizz, etc.  I'd like it to just be scrunch and go.  And it be cute, wavy, bedhead look.


----------



## lucky_bee

JeJeTe said:


> I'm looking for something that will give me the beach waves, curl, tame the frizz, etc.  I'd like it to just be scrunch and go.  And it be cute, wavy, bedhead look.



well you've seen pics of my hair so you know it's a little cray...

But I also wash my hair at night, sleeping on the curls seems to give me a slight frizz control advantage. But I put Morroccan Oil Curl defining crème in, (this stuff) I only need a drop, which is good bc it's expensive  then a little Herbal Essence Tousling Waves Mousse at the roots to prevent my heavy hair weighing down and giving me a triangle look. 

Then the next morning I put this awesome stuff in on the bottom half (right here)
It's for "natural hair"......but mine's pretty close to it  I mostly just like it bc even though it's a leave-in conditioner, it gives a great texture and realllyyyy enhances my curl/wave plus it smells AMAZING. It's also a great pick-me-up for my hair in-between washes and helps with the frizz too. I picked it up at Target. 

Otherwise I've pretty much bought and tried every single typical "curl crème" you'll find at the drug store or walmart in the white girl hair care aisle. They were all just...meh.


----------



## lucky_bee

oh and don't bother with this stuff Beach Babe Texturising Spray

Looks super promising, but all it did was make my hair sticky, and smell like salt  Not even beach salt water....but like bacon salty. awkward.


----------



## BadGirl

lucky_bee said:


> oh and don't bother with this stuff Beach Babe Texturising Spray
> 
> Looks super promising, but all it did was make my hair sticky, and smell like salt  Not even beach salt water....but like *bacon salty*. awkward.


I would come up and love all over you.

Is that awkward?

I don't think so.


----------



## lucky_bee

BadGirl said:


> I would come up and love all over you.
> 
> Is that awkward?
> 
> I don't think so.






I just...wasn't THAT desperate for a boyfriend at the time. It's probably not safe to wear to Walmart. Or Toot's.


----------



## JeJeTe

lucky_bee said:


> well you've seen pics of my hair so you know it's a little cray...
> 
> But I also wash my hair at night, sleeping on the curls seems to give me a slight frizz control advantage. But I put Morroccan Oil Curl defining crème in, (this stuff) I only need a drop, which is good bc it's expensive  then a little Herbal Essence Tousling Waves Mousse at the roots to prevent my heavy hair weighing down and giving me a triangle look.
> 
> Then the next morning I put this awesome stuff in on the bottom half (right here)
> It's for "natural hair"......but mine's pretty close to it  I mostly just like it bc even though it's a leave-in conditioner, it gives a great texture and realllyyyy enhances my curl/wave plus it smells AMAZING. It's also a great pick-me-up for my hair in-between washes and helps with the frizz too. I picked it up at Target.
> 
> Otherwise I've pretty much bought and tried every single typical "curl crème" you'll find at the drug store or walmart in the white girl hair care aisle. They were all just...meh.





lucky_bee said:


> oh and don't bother with this stuff Beach Babe Texturising Spray
> 
> Looks super promising, but all it did was make my hair sticky, and smell like salt  Not even beach salt water....but like bacon salty. awkward.



Thanks!!    This is good info!  I've heard the Mixed Chicks line is good too for deep conditioning.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nothing works for me and I've just learned to accept that my hair will look like #### May to September.


----------



## lucky_bee

JeJeTe said:


> Thanks!!    This is good info!  I've heard the Mixed Chicks line is good too for deep conditioning.



That morroccan oil was like $40 at that Beauty4U place up in Waldorf, eyebrow: weirdest place EVER.) so if you're interested in trying it I can give you a small container with a couple glops in it. 

I found a couple small travel sizes of the Mixed Chicks shampoo and conditioner at Ulta at xmas time...didn't want to invest in the whole bottles. I keep meaning to try it! I've tried their curl crème I think, and wasn't too impressed but they get so many awesome reviews on everything else I'm still willing to keep trying.


----------



## JeJeTe

Chasey_Lane said:


> Nothing works for me and I've just learned to accept that my hair will look like #### May to September.



Mine does unless I do something with it and I'm tired of spending time blow drying and straightening if I want it to look decent.   So I'm researching away.



lucky_bee said:


> That morroccan oil was like $40 at that Beauty4U place up in Waldorf, eyebrow: weirdest place EVER.) so if you're interested in trying it I can give you a small container with a couple glops in it.
> 
> I found a couple small travel sizes of the Mixed Chicks shampoo and conditioner at Ulta at xmas time...didn't want to invest in the whole bottles. I keep meaning to try it! I've tried their curl crème I think, and wasn't too impressed but they get so many awesome reviews on everything else I'm still willing to keep trying.



Have you tried the Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls?


----------



## lucky_bee

JeJeTe said:


> Have you tried the Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls?



No I have not. Never even heard of it.


----------



## RoseRed

lucky_bee said:


> I just...wasn't THAT desperate for a boyfriend at the time. It's probably not safe to wear to Walmart. *Or Toot's*.



My hair must smell bad.  I've never had that problem there.


----------



## vraiblonde

I use Living Proof No Frizz shampoo and conditioner, then after I towel dry I use the No Frizz balm, finished with a generous spritzing of Got2B Beach Trippin' salt spray; scrunchie scrunchie and let air dry.  Looks like my hair gal did it on purpose and stays that way all day, even when I'm out running around in the heat.


----------



## Bay_Kat

With the humidity here my hair puffs out like a Pomeranian, I keep a 55 gallon drum of Frizzeeze balm or however you spell it, and it's always worked for me. Most of the time I keep it braided or wear a hat, but if I go out and want to tame it, I put the balm on.


----------



## gretchen

I've used the Got2B spray and hated it! Gave me that St.Marys County stringy crunchy perm look. But both of my daughters use Carols Daughter and swear by it. One has thick,stick straight hair that never has frizz and the other has super puffy curly hair and it works great for both. My hair is down to the middle of my back,thick,and wavy. I put a glob of Biosilk Silk Therapy it in while it's wet and then set it in hot rollers. It's a little Barbarella when it's done but I'm into that. Bain de Terre serum is good too. Both of these products make it smoother,but give no hold or stickiness whatsoever.


----------



## JeJeTe

These are the 2 things that I want to try after poking around this morning....

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod10171167

http://www.sephora.com/don-t-blow-it-P397351?skuId=1689256


----------



## Roman

My hair is ultra baby-fine, wavy, and tends to frizz after the wash. The next day it's fine. I let my hair air-dry, which that's supposed to be good for the hair itself. The main thing that makes the frizz is combing it when it's wet. I shampoo my hair, gently towel dry, and then I put Dove's  Style & Care hair mousse in it, and I style it with my fingers, and let it dry. I don't comb it until after it's dry, and that really reduces the frizz. Another thing I use is Coconut Oil. Put a small dallop in the palms of the hands, rub together, and smooth over the length of the hair. I avoid the scalp area because it can make it look greasy. I've noticed that there is some coconut oil now in some beauty sections of stores, but it is higher priced, when all you have to do is go to the baking section of the grocery store. It's the same thing. I get the cheapest, which is called LuAna 100 % pure coconut oil. 14 oz, which costs about $4.00. It's also good for dry skin. A little dab will do ya!


----------



## vraiblonde

gretchen said:


> I've used the Got2B spray and hated it!



Chasey hated it, too, which is how it became mine.


----------



## JeJeTe

If you feel like straightening your slightly wavy, frizzy hair I've always used either Redken Align or Paul Mitchell's Skinny Serum and both work well.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Chasey hated it, too, which is how it became mine.


You snagged a bunch of goodies that day.


----------



## lucky_bee

JeJeTe said:


> These are the 2 things that I want to try after poking around this morning....
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod10171167
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/don-t-blow-it-P397351?skuId=1689256



Bumble and Bumble! that's another one that's been recommended to me by my hair dresser.  And the spray looks good too. Most sprays put a ton of alcohol in them and that'll just dry out your hair but this one looks good. 



Roman said:


> My hair is ultra baby-fine, wavy, and tends to frizz after the wash. The next day it's fine. I let my hair air-dry, which that's supposed to be good for the hair itself. The main thing that makes the frizz is combing it when it's wet. I shampoo my hair, gently towel dry, and then I put Dove's  Style & Care hair mousse in it, and I style it with my fingers, and let it dry. I don't comb it until after it's dry, and that really reduces the frizz. Another thing I use is Coconut Oil. Put a small dallop in the palms of the hands, rub together, and smooth over the length of the hair. I avoid the scalp area because it can make it look greasy. I've noticed that there is some coconut oil now in some beauty sections of stores, but it is higher priced, when all you have to do is go to the baking section of the grocery store. It's the same thing. I get the cheapest, which is called LuAna 100 % pure coconut oil. 14 oz, which costs about $4.00. It's also good for dry skin. A little dab will do ya!



I've learned over time the handling of my hair when I first get out of the shower REALLY makes a difference in frizz too. They also always suggest you give it a fast rinse in cool water right before you step out, but I always forget, and who wants to do that after a hot shower in the winter :shrug:

I immediately pin it up soaking wet in a clip while I do everything else, then I just barely towel off my scalp and I'll squeeze out the excess with the towel...all of like 5 seconds total touching it with a towel or an old t-shirt. then I comb it with a super-wide toothed comb, put my product in and keep in clipped up until I get into bed. And if I ever wash my hair during the day, and I want it to look nice I try to resist as much as possible from touching it often while it dries.


----------



## MarieB

I use Moroccan oil curl cream.  It's the only product that has ever worked for me. You can let it air dry (which is what I do) or you can use a dryer.  It is never "crunchy" 

I get it on Amazon from some place in Florida.  Note, it's not cheap but you don't use much. It's lasts a long time


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I am envious of you ladies that can just scrunch and go.  I have Shirley Temple curly hair.  If I let it air dry, everyone would laugh.


----------



## JeJeTe

MarieB said:


> I use Moroccan oil curl cream.  It's the only product that has ever worked for me. You can let it air dry (which is what I do) or you can use a dryer.  It is never "crunchy"
> 
> I get it on Amazon from some place in Florida.  Note, it's not cheap but you don't use much. It's lasts a long time



What kind of hair do you have?


----------



## JeJeTe

lucky_bee said:


> Bumble and Bumble! that's another one that's been recommended to me by my hair dresser.  And the spray looks good too. Most sprays put a ton of alcohol in them and that'll just dry out your hair but this one looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned over time the handling of my hair when I first get out of the shower REALLY makes a difference in frizz too. They also always suggest you give it a fast rinse in cool water right before you step out, but I always forget, and who wants to do that after a hot shower in the winter :shrug:
> 
> I immediately pin it up soaking wet in a clip while I do everything else, then I just barely towel off my scalp and I'll squeeze out the excess with the towel...all of like 5 seconds total touching it with a towel or an old t-shirt. then I comb it with a super-wide toothed comb, put my product in and keep in clipped up until I get into bed. And if I ever wash my hair during the day, and I want it to look nice I try to resist as much as possible from touching it often while it dries.



They used the Bumble and Bumble No Dry stuff with Bumble and Bumble Sea Infusion spray in the video I watched.  So I might give this a try.


----------



## Roman

Chasey_Lane said:


> I am envious of you ladies that can just scrunch and go.  I have Shirley Temple curly hair.  If I let it air dry, everyone would laugh.


Your hair sounds beautiful! My hair is just wavy, but the stylists call it naturally curly. Until I decided to semi-retire, I abused the heck out of my hair with blow-drying, or by using a curling iron. My hair is just past the mid back now, and I rarely use any thing to style it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Roman said:


> Your hair sounds beautiful! My hair is just wavy, but the stylists call it naturally curly. Until I decided to semi-retire, I abused the heck out of my hair with blow-drying, or by using a curling iron. My hair is just past the mid back now, and I rarely use any thing to style it.



Beautiful???  Mops look better than my natural hair.


----------



## KDENISE977

Chasey_Lane said:


> Beautiful???  Mops look better than my natural hair.



Mine is worse.... I have really curly hair, but only in the back and it's NOT pretty curl, it's mop like curl...THEN on the sides of my head it's more like stringy straight horse tail hair.  It's HORRIBLE !!


----------



## molly_21

While my hair looks like crap during the summer months (well all year).  I have found that Beautiful Curls and Jessicurl products seem to make my hair look some what normal.


----------



## vraiblonde

I rarely bother blowing my hair straight in summer - the heat and humidity are just going to freak it out anyway.  There's no real way to beat Mother Nature, you just have to go with it.


----------



## kwillia

My hair is naturally straight as a board. I spend all of my time trying to wave it, scrunch it, curl it, etc. anything at all that I can do to not make it look straight.


----------



## MarieB

JeJeTe said:


> What kind of hair do you have?



Curly like spiral curly 

I turned my friend onto the product too, and she has long, coarse, curly hair (Shirley temple like).  She loves it too and it smells good. 

It's too bad they don't send samples. I can't tell you how many products I tried that didn't work before finding this one.


----------



## MarieB

lucky_bee said:


> I've learned over time the handling of my hair when I first get out of the shower REALLY makes a difference in frizz too. They also always suggest you give it a fast rinse in cool water right before you step out, but I always forget, and who wants to do that after a hot shower in the winter :shrug:
> 
> I immediately pin it up soaking wet in a clip while I do everything else, then I just barely towel off my scalp and I'll squeeze out the excess with the towel...all of like 5 seconds total touching it with a towel or an old t-shirt. then I comb it with a super-wide toothed comb, put my product in and keep in clipped up until I get into bed. And if I ever wash my hair during the day, and I want it to look nice I try to resist as much as possible from touching it often while it dries.




True. If you towel dry it too much or mess with it while it's drying, then it causes frizz. Getting the product in right away is also key


----------



## lucky_bee

MarieB said:


> Curly like spiral curly
> 
> I turned my friend onto the product too, and she has long, coarse, curly hair (Shirley temple like).  She loves it too and it smells good.
> 
> It's too bad they don't send samples. I can't tell you how many products I tried that didn't work before finding this one.



I know! I'd heard so many awesome things about it, but was afraid of the price so I called them and even asked if they have any samples....nope  Bought it anyways and thankfully wasn't disappointed. Except I broke the dang pump on mine...or it was defective. Or maybe I'm just defective bc I called them, they shipped me a new pump....and it still wouldn't work  currently the amount inside is still high enough I can scoop out my little dime-size amount with a Q-tip...but pretty soon I'll have to figure out a way to cut the bottle open and get to what's inside! $40 for hair product and I WILL use every last drop!


----------



## vraiblonde

MarieB said:


> Curly like spiral curly



You have terrific rock star hair.    Women spend hours with a curling iron to get what you have naturally.


----------



## MarieB

vraiblonde said:


> You have terrific rock star hair.    Women spend hours with a curling iron to get what you have naturally.




Thanks  

Interestingly enough, my hair used to be straight


----------



## MarieB

lucky_bee said:


> I know! I'd heard so many awesome things about it, but was afraid of the price so I called them and even asked if they have any samples....nope  Bought it anyways and thankfully wasn't disappointed. Except I broke the dang pump on mine...or it was defective. Or maybe I'm just defective bc I called them, they shipped me a new pump....and it still wouldn't work  currently the amount inside is still high enough I can scoop out my little dime-size amount with a Q-tip...but pretty soon I'll have to figure out a way to cut the bottle open and get to what's inside! $40 for hair product and I WILL use every last drop!



That sucks. I would be cutting that bottle too!


----------



## lucky_bee

MarieB said:


> That sucks. I would be cutting that bottle too!



That plastic is like an inch thick! All I have is a box cutter  I imagine I'll get some looks if I bring it to the guys in the shop at work and ask them to take a hand saw to it. They're all former marines, so they probably don't appreciate hair care like I do. 


my hair used to be straight too...then it was sorta wavy forever, couldn't do anything...once I hit 25, it got super curly! It's kind of like a slightly frizzier, curlier version of that Victoria Secret blow out look. Love it now! Sounds like we got similar hair


----------



## Roman

lucky_bee said:


> That plastic is like an inch thick! All I have is a box cutter  I imagine I'll get some looks if I bring it to the guys in the shop at work and ask them to take a hand saw to it. They're all former marines, so they probably don't appreciate hair care like I do.
> 
> 
> my hair used to be straight too...then it was sorta wavy forever, couldn't do anything...once I hit 25, it got super curly! It's kind of like a slightly frizzier, curlier version of that Victoria Secret blow out look. Love it now! Sounds like we got similar hair


My hair was pretty straight, but after radiation, it came back wavy. It also went from dark brown to golden blonde. But now for some reason, it's turning grey!


----------



## libertytyranny

So my hair is polar opposite than this thread describes. Greasy, straight and fine. However, I was lucky enough to have a cool discussion with a card-carrying bumble and bumble employee. She saw me with a sad face on in the hair section of Sephora because my hair never looks good except when a stylist does it. So she decided to come chat with me and we talked for quite awhile about the few versions of the sea salt spray they have. She pointed me towards the original spray int he black bottle and then explained that she used the oil based version..and her hair looked spectacular..it was similar to described here. I bought a cute little travel kit to try ($27 at Sephora) that has the shampoo, conditioner and spray in a little bag and I did exactly what she told me and my hair looks lovely today! Its not really a beach wave in the traditional sense (that's just not possible with my hair, lol), but her instructions did give my hair movement and some wave and its not crunchy or heavy on my hair. I would say the little kit at Sephora is worth a try. I'm loving the shampoo and conditioner as well.


----------



## Roman

libertytyranny said:


> So my hair is polar opposite than this thread describes. Greasy, straight and fine. However, I was lucky enough to have a cool discussion with a card-carrying bumble and bumble employee. She saw me with a sad face on in the hair section of Sephora because my hair never looks good except when a stylist does it. So she decided to come chat with me and we talked for quite awhile about the few versions of the sea salt spray they have. She pointed me towards the original spray int he black bottle and then explained that she used the oil based version..and her hair looked spectacular..it was similar to described here. I bought a cute little travel kit to try ($27 at Sephora) that has the shampoo, conditioner and spray in a little bag and I did exactly what she told me and my hair looks lovely today! Its not really a beach wave in the traditional sense (that's just not possible with my hair, lol), but her instructions did give my hair movement and some wave and its not crunchy or heavy on my hair. I would say the little kit at Sephora is worth a try. I'm loving the shampoo and conditioner as well.


I think I've asked this before, but where is there a Sephora in the tri-county area? Thanks.


----------



## lucky_bee

Roman said:


> I think I've asked this before, but where is there a Sephora in the tri-county area? Thanks.



 there isn't. well, technically there's a small Sephora counter in the Waldorf mall still, right? in Macy's? There's also an Ulta in Waldorf now too, next to the Christmas Tree Shops. Ulta is similar, maybe a step down from Sephora. Same stuff, just a lot of different brands/sponsors. 

But the one LT and I usually hit up is in the Annapolis Mall. it's really nice.


----------



## Roman

Thanks lucky bee. I take it that other than the small counter top Sephora, it's basically an on-line type of thing?





lucky_bee said:


> there isn't. well, technically there's a small Sephora counter in the Waldorf mall still, right? in Macy's? There's also an Ulta in Waldorf now too, next to the Christmas Tree Shops. Ulta is similar, maybe a step down from Sephora. Same stuff, just a lot of different brands/sponsors.
> 
> But the one LT and I usually hit up is in the Annapolis Mall. it's really nice.


----------



## BadGirl

lucky_bee said:


> there isn't. well, technically there's a small Sephora counter in the Waldorf mall still, right? in Macy's? There's also an Ulta in Waldorf now too, next to the Christmas Tree Shops. Ulta is similar, maybe a step down from Sephora. Same stuff, just a lot of different brands/sponsors.
> 
> But the one LT and I usually hit up is in the Annapolis Mall. it's really nice.


ItsBob and I were at AM this weekend, and he turned to me to say "Hey, isn't that LT?", not realizing that you were there with her.


----------



## lucky_bee

BadGirl said:


> ItsBob and I were at AM this weekend, and he turned to me to say "Hey, isn't that LT?", not realizing that you were there with her.



ACTUALLY she went without me this time  I'll hafta have a chat with her about trips to malls without me


----------



## lucky_bee

Roman said:


> Thanks lucky bee. I take it that other than the small counter top Sephora, it's basically an on-line type of thing?



yea it's worth a trip up there to acquaint yourself with products....they have samples for EVERYTHING so you can find your color, test out the product, talk to the girls that work there (and they actually know their stuff, most of them, and love helping people). The store in the Annapolis mall is pretty huge and well stocked. I've done a nice make up tutorial with them before when I wanted to do a complete overhaul of my makeup. Then once you run out of the product you now love and adore, you can save the gas and order online


----------



## Roman

Thanks!





lucky_bee said:


> yea it's worth a trip up there to acquaint yourself with products....they have samples for EVERYTHING so you can find your color, test out the product, talk to the girls that work there (and they actually know their stuff, most of them, and love helping people). The store in the Annapolis mall is pretty huge and well stocked. I've done a nice make up tutorial with them before when I wanted to do a complete overhaul of my makeup. Then once you run out of the product you now love and adore, you can save the gas and order online


----------



## lucky_bee

This week got me like...


----------



## libertytyranny

BadGirl said:


> ItsBob and I were at AM this weekend, and he turned to me to say "Hey, isn't that LT?", not realizing that you were there with her.



In all my post chemical peel glory  



and if you're going to Annapolis Sephora..there is this Asian chick there, i'm terrible with names, who is like a floor captain or something? Anyway she is no joke. She put some concealer on my face and made me look like a model. I wanted to take her home.


----------



## Tami2red

Coconut oil.Best stuff ever


----------



## Idunno

My hair has always been naturally wavy/curly, with the increase in gray hair over the years it has gotten more kinky wavy.  I used to be able to use just a little bit of product in my hair and have it look good all day.  Now I can get my hair to look fantastic before work with a lot of product, but once I step out the door in the humidity, it goes poof.  Doesn't seem to matter what I use.  The kicker is that when I use a curling iron it falls straight in under an hour, then goes poof.  Same thing with a salon blow out.  I don't have bad hair days....it's months.  In summer it is pony tails, buns and hair claws.


----------



## MarieB

Idunno said:


> My hair has always been naturally wavy/curly, with the increase in gray hair over the years it has gotten more kinky wavy.  I used to be able to use just a little bit of product in my hair and have it look good all day.  Now I can get my hair to look fantastic before work with a lot of product, but once I step out the door in the humidity, it goes poof.  Doesn't seem to matter what I use.  The kicker is that when I use a curling iron it falls straight in under an hour, then goes poof.  Same thing with a salon blow out.  I don't have bad hair days....it's months.  In summer it is pony tails, buns and hair claws.



I've been grey since I was a teenager


----------



## Idunno

I understand....I started going grey in my early 20's.  Been dying it ever since....


----------



## Roman

Idunno said:


> I understand....I started going grey in my early 20's.  Been dying it ever since....


Depending on your age, you should let the grey grow out. The dye might be what's causing our hair to be unruly. If you are in our 50's, ditch the dye. Any younger than that, find a dye that's kinder to your hair.


----------



## withrespect

I got my hair permed trying to get my hair to look like yours.  


At first it was early 90s :thankyouforthecountrymusicawards: ....then it was :bettemidler:  now it's just wavy.


----------



## Roman

withrespect said:


> I got my hair permed trying to get my hair to look like yours.
> 
> 
> At first it was early 90s :thankyouforthecountrymusicawards: ....then it was :bettemidler:  now it's just wavy.


Do you like it?


----------



## withrespect

Roman said:


> Do you like it?






It's hard to see it pictures... I like it when it first dries and the waves look beachy.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> View attachment 108807
> 
> 
> It's hard to see it pictures... I like it when it first dries and the waves look beachy.



Cute! I wouldn't mind a loose, loose perm.

I dyed half of my hair pink last night.


----------



## withrespect

JeJeTe said:


> Cute! I wouldn't mind a loose, loose perm.
> 
> I dyed half of my hair pink last night.



Pic....


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> Pic....



Not yet.  I got it done last night and it's still not quite right. I need to fine tune it so I'm going back tonight.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I bought some Living Proof frizz cream the other day and I've been using it.  So far it's not that bad but it's not great!  For the price ($16.99), I would expect better.  If I use it with a leave-in conditioner my hairs is manageable.  Otherwise, it's a little "stiff" with just the LP product.  I have noticed a slight reduction in the way my hair reacts to the morning dew/ dampness, so I'll probably keep using it.


----------



## acommondisaster

KDENISE977 said:


> Mine is worse.... I have really curly hair, but only in the back and it's NOT pretty curl, it's mop like curl...THEN on the sides of my head it's more like stringy straight horse tail hair.  It's HORRIBLE !!



I've got the same kind of hair. Straight as a poker on the sides but curly like a mop on the top and back. Ugh.


----------

